# Keeping Bands on My Maxim



## ckpj99 (Aug 21, 2013)

So, I recently bought a Simple Shot Maxim. It's an awesome slingshot. For me at 10 meters, it shoots 7/16s steel directly to my aiming point (the corner of the fork), and I mean directly.

If you've ordered one you know if comes with looped tubes. I also order a set of Simple Shots +P .40 flatbands, which are way better. They are light colored, so I'm assuming they're latex and not specifically TBG.

I'm having a really hard time keeping the bands on. The keep slipping out of the wraps. I'm tried strips of TBG, office bands and even thinly cut 107s and nothing is working. I'm getting around 10 shots before the bands slip loose out from under the attachment bands. I'm using an over the forks arrangement.

I've watched the videos on the Simple Shot site. I've also tried doing the first loop under the bands, and then going over the bands. I'm pulling the attachment bands tight after the first loop as well.

I'm also being very careful not to pull up on the bands when shooting. I've found that a tough tug up will almost always shift them, so I'm very careful only to pull back on them.

Anyway, does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

You are keeping the ties under tension the entire time you wrap?

Making a few passes around the fork then placing an object over your loops(finger/needle nose pliers/ hemostats), making a few more loops and pulling through just like the video shows?

I have a hard time envisioning what could be going wrong, maybe you could post a pic of your ties?

This method of tying is very reliable. I usually can't get the dern things off without cutting, if I don't leave a pull tab hanging. The bands should not be at all sensitive to shifting from a bit of a tug in any direction when tied.

Maybe you could just practice several times repeatedly until you get a tie that seems solid?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a couple of thoughts. The below work for me.

With the polymer SSs, tying to prevent slipping is more "fiddly". The width of the tie before it is used may be a factor. 1/4 inch wide TBG works for me. It should be wide enough to have good strength, yet when full stretched it is narrow enough to press into the narrower, bottom of the groove.

Perhaps two under wraps so there is enough tie under the band set for adequate friction from under the band, and then enough wraps over the band. I think I had a minimum of 6 wraps on top then two before the tuck, 8 total on top. I noticed that being sure the light powder should be wiped off the band set and tie can be of help. It doesn't take but rubbing the latex with your fingers a little to get the powder off. With the ties I stretch them and let the tie pull between my fingers.


----------



## ckpj99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Quarter - yeah, I'm doing all that stuff. On my wood slingshots it's rock solid. My attachment bands aren't coming off, they're fine. My bands are slipping out from under them.

Rayshot - I'll give it another try with a thin attachment band. I following your other instructions. I feel like the double layer of latex in the bands is making it harder to. We'll see.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

My SimpleShot Poly SlingShot was finished so slick, it was distracting, kinda slid around in my hand, so...

I used a very fine grit automotive sand paper on the whole slingshot.

It's not as pretty, but it don't slip in my hand.

A single wrap under then 7 over , and 2 more for the tuck should work if the slingshot isn't too slick.

I took off my tubes and tried bands OTT, and haven't had any issues.


----------

